# Jasper M280 Circle jig for my speaker build. ( Plunge base only)



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the review. That looks interestng.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Clean work with a professional look, good job!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the old clear acrylic one from Jasper. Like it. Use it.

Thx for review.


----------



## ChromeB (Mar 22, 2021)

I use one of these with a compact Makita router and it works great. One thing I learned about these Jasper jigs is to be sure to use a good, sharp bit. I started out using a cheapo bit and never got good results. As soon as I tried out one of the basic Whiteside spiral bits, the results were consistently excellent.


----------

